# Show me your Halloween costumes! :D



## Tania (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey all! I'd love to see your Halloween costumes!

Here's mine; I'm Rio from the alternate Duran Duran album (of the same name) cover. The original art is by Patrick Nagel. I made the top, pants, and earrings - very simple! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-10-31 at 15.15 #2.jpg


View attachment IMG_0146.JPG


View attachment IMG_0143.JPG


View attachment IMG_0134.JPG


View attachment DSC02012.JPG


----------



## Tania (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh and here's the pose, more or less. I look lame, I was trying not to laugh! 

View attachment rio2.jpg


View attachment DSC02017.JPG


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 31, 2010)

VERY cute costume :happy: You did it wonderfully!

------------------

Posted before, but....

I was dressed as Adam Lambert. I made the shoulderpad myself and painted the "waist cincher" and the shirt myself. Also had to mend my boots so I could wear them. Besides the shoulderpad, it was an insanely easy costume, lol. 

It took 4 hours to complete the shoulderpad. I hate studding!!! lol!







I lost some of the spikes while dancing and posing for pictures with everyone.


----------



## Tania (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, gal! 

Ah, there are the pics. Groovy! You actually look like Adam! A girl version, of course.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are awesome photos! 
This was taken yesterday on the way to Boo in the Zoo. Alex was off with his grandpa having a tantrum so he's not pictured but he's dressed as Woody. It usually takes a minute for people to realize we're a Toy Story Theme


----------



## Tania (Oct 31, 2010)

AWESOME! A Toy Story family! Great job, Megan.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 31, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Those are awesome photos!
> This was taken yesterday on the way to Boo in the Zoo. Alex was off with his grandpa having a tantrum so he's not pictured but he's dressed as Woody. It usually takes a minute for people to realize we're a Toy Story Theme



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2010)

Ashley and I were mermaids this year! We made the tails from green jersey, adorned the tanks ourselves, made the hair decorations, the pearl vests...we went all out!






This is a closer view of our hair and makeup. We had such a blast with this!


----------



## sarie (Nov 1, 2010)

happy halloweenie :> 

View attachment geisha.JPG


View attachment geishaface.JPG


----------



## Tania (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cute, Soup! Love the starfish in your hair! 

Nifty kimono, Sarie! Were you a geisha?


----------



## SBQT73 (Nov 1, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Those are awesome photos!
> This was taken yesterday on the way to Boo in the Zoo. Alex was off with his grandpa having a tantrum so he's not pictured but he's dressed as Woody. It usually takes a minute for people to realize we're a Toy Story Theme




Awww....you guys are sooooooooooooo ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Paul (Nov 1, 2010)

supersoup said:


> Ashley and I were mermaids this year! We made the tails from green jersey, adorned the tanks ourselves, made the hair decorations, the pearl vests...we went all out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You both the best looking mermaids. Very lovely.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Nov 1, 2010)

Soup and Ash I SOOO loved your mermaid costumes! You gals were SO cute- definitly my fav costumes of the night! :wubu:

Next year I need to be more creative lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 1, 2010)

Cross-posting... again... lol. Sorry, but this is the third Halloween costume thread and I loved mine so much I wanted to make sure it was in all of them... lol.

View attachment me_halloween_2010.jpg


----------



## Tania (Nov 2, 2010)

Very pretty costume! Love the facepaint and wings!


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya'll all look good. Since I didn't get to go to a Harvest Festival, I didn't dress for Halloween. Since what I was wearing was from Roamans, I decided that I was a Roamans model and one who was realistically sized.


----------



## b0nnie (Nov 4, 2010)

I went as a devil this year.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 5, 2010)

Oo0oh, bonnie = HAWT!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Fabulous idea for a costume, Tania. For someone who worshipped at the altar of Duran for most of middle school and early high school, I knew immediately who you were dressed as. I have to admit, I secretly harbor a fantasy of buying a Kia Rio just so I can have a vanity plate frame that says "her name is Rio."

Carla, you make a great drag king. I wonder if you've seen any of Murray Hill's work? Check him out, getting funky on the dancefloor in the Gossip's video, Listen Up.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 5, 2010)

i own a kia rio.

i have nothing more to add to the conversation.


----------



## Tania (Nov 6, 2010)

I have considered getting "SV A PRYR" as my license #.


----------



## b0nnie (Nov 7, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Oo0oh, bonnie = HAWT!



thank you :happy:


----------



## Paul (Nov 7, 2010)

b0nnie said:


> I went as a devil this year.


Your a cute Devil b0nnie,


----------



## electra99 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love everyone's costumes. 

I was lucky enough to wear 3 costumes this year....


----------



## KitKat341990 (Nov 14, 2010)

here's me. 

View attachment halloween 2010 5.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 15, 2010)

Those are all cute costumes.


----------



## Dolce (Nov 15, 2010)

KitKat341990 said:


> here's me.



I just want to say you are super cute. How tall are you?


----------



## KitKat341990 (Nov 15, 2010)

Dolce said:


> I just want to say you are super cute. How tall are you?



I'm 5'5" haha.


----------



## Caine (Nov 15, 2010)

KitKat341990 said:


> here's me.



Wowowow!!! Looking beautiful KitKat!


----------

